

Question about YC application. - jpalacio486

I just edited some parts of my application and resubmitted it. Are the YC people going to see the updated app, the old one, or both? Thanks for the answer in advance..
======
pg
Only the updated one.

------
alaskamiller
do you have email? i would like to get in touch

~~~
jpalacio486
If you're asking me, my email is jpalacio486@gmail.com

